# Nissan Frontier Utili-track



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

I have just bought a Nissan Frontier and it has this really cool Utili-track channel system in the bed. I was thinking that a really cool rod/tackle rack could be developed to utilize this feature.

Has anyone here developed anything like this?

I Googled it but I did not find anything fishing related.

Thanks!
:fishing:


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Any Custom Fabricator in the aluminum trade worth their salt should be able to incorporate your trac system into what your looking to do....I've looked at 'em and know it can be done!!! 

W2F


----------

